# Does the Collagen supplement work



## celiamakeup (May 10, 2016)

Been a bit intrigued about this, has anyone used it?

It is a USN supplement and it claims to do all sorts of things, from helping to build muscle, controlling weight and improving the look of skin and hair.

It was on the USN website for £24.99 but I have since found it at £14 along with BOGOF, so I could get two for half the price of one on the brands page; USN Collagen


----------



## toupeemoor (May 29, 2016)

Never tried it before but I've read a lot of good reviews about collagen supplements online (assuming their all real).


----------



## bailsquad (Dec 30, 2016)

Haven't tried it either but my friends are telling me that it works


----------



## drien227 (Jan 21, 2017)

I took the powder for a while. You have to make sure to take it with Vitamin C or get a pill that includes it. It did improve my nails and hair, but I didn't see a major difference in my skin. It might have made it slightly plumper, but there was no real improvement in scars or fine lines. However, I used type II collagen, which I've come to understand is primarily for building cartilage. I'm thinking about giving it a go again and trying type I. I've also heard you can get similar results from eating a lot of gelatin (Jell-o).


----------



## Sabrin (Feb 9, 2017)

I always wanted to know the answer. I know in Japan people are obsessed with collagen supplements. But does it really work? I found some studies proving that collagen improves skin moisture. But I know that this kind of studies can be funded by the companies selling collagen. 
Study 1
Study 2
Some articles say that it's just a myth and collagen in the stomach is digested just like any protein from meat or fish. So you can get the same results from eating protein.
I guess the only way to find out is to try yourself. Take pictures before and after 1 month, then you'll know for sure.
If you'll do it please tell us the results.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 10, 2017)

Collagen comes from protein, the foods you eat. Collagen is a structural  tissue and it is replaced very slowly. It is made of fibrous protein.  In fact, collagen comprises 30 percent of the total body protein.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 21, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]By now, we know that collagen can not be replaced in the skin through collagen creams. But, for many years, Japanese women have experienced the youth-promoting effects of collagen supplements. [/FONT]


----------

